# St. Lucia Car Rental



## TravelMamma (Jan 16, 2014)

Going to St. Lucia and would like to rent a car/jeep.  Can anyone recommend a car rental agency and perhaps if you think a 4x4 vehicle is necessary?  Thanks, appreciate any advice.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 17, 2014)

If my memory serves me, we rented from Drive-a-Matic. Their office is at the airport. We found no need for a 4X4.


----------



## TravelMamma (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. Did you have any problems driving around? Did you feel safe around the island?  We usually always rent a car, except the times we have gone to the Dominican and when we went to Mexico because we felt it wasn't safe to drive around as tourists.  Wondering if we should feel that way about St. Lucia or not?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 28, 2014)

TravelMamma said:


> Thanks. Did you have any problems driving around? Did you feel safe around the island?  We usually always rent a car, except the times we have gone to the Dominican and when we went to Mexico because we felt it wasn't safe to drive around as tourists.  Wondering if we should feel that way about St. Lucia or not?



FYI, they do drive on the left on St. Lucia and there is an extra charge for a drivers license. I would not recommend renting a car at the airport if your flight gets in late (you're usually tired plus it is starting to get dark) and your resort is on the north side of the island. Do yourself a favor and rent a taxi, at least to the resort. JMHO


----------



## lobsterlover (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm working on the same thing right now, a car rental for our Windjammer stay. Of the 10 years we've been going the prices have sure gone up. I guess that has a lot to do with the new VAT tax.
I have checked every company and found "24 hour car rental" to have the best rates.
If you are staying in the North end of the island I would not worry about getting around in a rental car. It does however get dark very early in St Lucia and like the above poster said it perhaps is better to take a cab (which cost almost the same as a one day car rental).
Good luck


----------



## TravelMamma (Jan 30, 2014)

Our flight lands at 12:30 pm so I don't think driving in the dark will be an issue.  I've noticed too that the rates are much more expensive than other islands for some reason, I'm looking at double than what we paid in Cayman Island, Turks and Caicos and Aruba (which is where we have rented the past 3 years).  I found Fox Car Rental to be cheapest so far for a weekly rental, which is what I'm looking for. Still looking for better options though.


----------



## alanmj (Jan 30, 2014)

TravelMamma said:


> Our flight lands at 12:30 pm so I don't think driving in the dark will be an issue.  I've noticed too that the rates are much more expensive than other islands for some reason, I'm looking at double than what we paid in Cayman Island, Turks and Caicos and Aruba (which is where we have rented the past 3 years).  I found Fox Car Rental to be cheapest so far for a weekly rental, which is what I'm looking for. Still looking for better options though.



We own at WindJammer Landing and have been many times. We always rent a car, as we like to get out of the resort. 

1) Not a problem driving around at all. Roads are slower than in North America/Europe, which is fine. You're on vacation. Don't be in a rush. Take your time. Just remember though, roads are slow. If you want to go to the Pitons from WJL, leave early. It's a long day.

2) Rentals have gone up a lot over the last 12 years we've been going. It's a simple matter of arithmetic. A car costs a rental company almost three times what it does in the U.S. (freight plus import duties and taxes - all much higher than other islands), so it shouldn't be surprising that it costs double to triple what you would pay for renting in the U.S.

3) We've tried a few different companies, and keep coming back to is Courtesy Car Rentals. info@courtesycarrentals.com. Talk to Marie. The main office is just along the main road from WJL on the LHS.


----------



## TravelMamma (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check courtesy car rentals. We were hoping to stay at The Windjammer (but it hasn't become available through timeshare and too expensive without) so we have a reservation for The Landings Resort which is a little farther North than The Windjammer.  Looking forward to seeing St. Lucia, thanks again for the tips.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Travelmamma.
I was checking out Fox as well but when I googled them on trip advisor they have some pretty bad reviews. Charging people for damage they didn't cause. Charging more than quoted. I don't need that kind of nonsense.
I am trying 24 hour car rental for the first time. They have good reviews and 3 days free for 2 week rental.
I have used Coolbreeze for the past 8 years and only had trouble with a car once and they switched it right away.
The Landings sounds nice. Can't believe it is less than WJ.
Just a hint if you want to go to Windjammer...you probably know....rent from an owner.
Have fun.


----------



## TravelMamma (Feb 2, 2014)

lobsterlover,
Thanks, I had seen some bad reviews too for Fox Car Rental, that's why I came here and posted to see if anyone could suggest specific car rentals they have used and were happy with.   I couldn't find any bad reviews specific to St. Lucia, they were all for Las Vegas, but still, don't need any of that nonsense either.

I found a 40% off sale for The Landings which made it the least expensive for not only St.Lucia, but also several other islands were interested in traveling to.  I was comparing 2 bdrm. villas at beachfront resorts, comparable to what we are used to with using our timeshare.   I looked into renting from an owner at WindJammer but haven't seen the week we wanted to travel (due to a major holiday landing on part of our kid's school vacation week, there is a lot less available and what is available is more expensive due to the holiday week, including the airfare).


----------

